# MacBook et connection "SFR wifi public"



## Rorold (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Comment faites-vous avec vos MacBook pour vous connecter sur les hotspots SFR ? 

J'ai bien mon identifiant et mon mot de passe, pas de problème, mais lorsque je sélectionne un hotspot SFR, et que je lance Safari, page blanche, rien ne se passe...

Quelle est votre manière de procéder pour pouvoir vous connecter ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
As-tu essayé avec un autre navigateur? (firefox ou chrome qui est assès rapide au chargement)
Parceque chez moi, pas de soucis pour me connecter depuis firefox...


----------



## Rorold (3 Mars 2011)

Oui, j'ai essayé également avec Firefox, mais impossible d'afficher quoi que ce soit...

Alors qu'avec l'iPad et l'iPhone, pas de problème pour la connexion, j'arrive bien à la page où l'on renseigne son login et son mot de passe...

Je cherche également sur internet mais je ne trouve rien qui puisse m'aider... en gros je cherche toujours !

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas !


----------



## fenyx12 (17 Mars 2011)

J'ai le même soucis chez moi. Je suis bel et bien connecté au hotspot SFR, une adresse IP m'a été attribuée mais impossible de pinger le routeur. D'ailleurs impossible de pinger quoique ce soit sur le réseau.

J'ai essayé depuis un PC, ça marche sans problème. 

De plus, je capte un hotsop Free, et là j'ai bien accès à la page qui demande l'identifiant et le mot de passe.

Je ferai d'autres tests ce soir.


----------



## Rorold (17 Mars 2011)

Pour info je n'ai toujours pas résolu le problème !


----------



## fenyx12 (17 Mars 2011)

Alors étonnant...
Je connecte mon macbook et mon PC portable sous Windows sur le SFR Wifi Public. Le PC arrive à pinger le macbook mais pas l'inverse.

Maintenant sur mon macbook, je lance ma machine virtuelle de Windows, et là j'arrive à avoir la page pour rentrer mes identifiants SFR... Donc là je vous écrit depuis mon mac, mais dans la machine virtuelle Windows...

Bref, ça ne résout rien, mais si quelqu'un à des idées pour aller fouiller dans le mac, je suis preneur.


----------



## Rorold (18 Mars 2011)

Salut fenyx12,

Je crois que j'ai trouvé une "solution" de dépannage pour ce problème de connexion.

En fait j'ai connecté mon MBP en Ethernet à un endroit où je captais également un hotspot SFR.

Je suis allé ensuite sur cette page : https://hotspot.neuf.fr/

J'ai activé AirPort et je me suis placé sur le hotspot SFR.

J'ai entré mes identifiants sur la page SFR et déconnecté la liaison Ethernet.

J'avais internet en wifi sur le hotspot.

J'ai désactivé et ré-activé AirPort et pas de problème, la connexion était toujours là.

A voir sur le long terme, pour l'instant, cela me dépanne !


----------



## Rorold (18 Mars 2011)

Bon il ne faut pas fermer le capot du Mac sinon il faut tout recommencer... c'est soulant quand même...


----------



## fenyx12 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour Rorold,

J'ai trouvé une autres "solution".
Comme je vous l'ai dit j'arrive à atteindre la page pour rentrer mes identifiant pour le Hot Spot SFR depuis ma Machine Virtuelle.

En étant connecté dans la machine virtuelle, j'ai lancé mon navigateur ds Snow Leopard. Et là j'ai eu accès à la page pour rentrer mes identifiants.
Depuis, je me connecte au Hot Spot sans aucun soucis, et sans avoir la Machine Virtuelle lancée.

Si ça peut t'aider... sait-on jamais.

PS : J'ai un ami qui a essayé avec son Macbook Air 13" (le dernier), et aucun problème pour lui.


----------



## XAV31 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir

et, si on est gourmand...  , quelqu'un aurait essayé avec ce logiciel réservé à windows ?
Autrement dit avec un logiciel qui permet de se connecter à pratiquement n'importe quel hot spot ? (lire à partir de "*Vous en avez assez de saisir vos identifiants*")
http://www.freewifimanager.fr/

merci


----------



## kippei (12 Avril 2011)

Rorold a dit:


> Bon il ne faut pas fermer le capot du Mac sinon il faut tout recommencer... c'est soulant quand même...



C'est clair que c'est lourd, mais j'ai jamais vu de tel problème sur mon mac ou sur celui d'un pote !


----------



## Paupy (4 Septembre 2011)

Essaie Wifree Connect, normalement tu n'a pas besoin de t'identifier pour te connecter à l'hotspot.


----------



## XAV31 (21 Octobre 2011)

Paupy a dit:


> Essaie Wifree Connect, normalement tu n'a pas besoin de t'identifier pour te connecter à l'hotspot.



Merci. 
Seulement FreeWifi et SFR. Il manquerait les autres...


----------



## kertruc (22 Octobre 2011)

Salut

Y a pas un petit script ou quelque chose de gratuit pour ce connecter automatiquement sans avoir à saisir à nouveau les identifiants ?


----------



## Azety (23 Octobre 2011)

kertruc a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Y a pas un petit script ou quelque chose de gratuit pour ce connecter automatiquement sans avoir à saisir à nouveau les identifiants ?



je venais ici pour poster la même question.

Sinon vos problèmes de connexion me font halluciner.

Sur un macbook pro 13" 2010 je me connecte sans souci via firefox.
( sinon chrome, faut avouer qu'il ne m'est jamais venu à l'esprit d'utiliser safari comme navigateur par défaut )

habitudes de switcher windows / linux.


----------



## kirol (24 Janvier 2012)

kertruc a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Y a pas un petit script ou quelque chose de gratuit pour ce connecter automatiquement sans avoir à saisir à nouveau les identifiants ?



Bonjour,

FreeSFR : C'est une petite appli que j'ai faite avec un script bash trouvé et modifié pour mon Mac OSX 10.6.8 sur Ce Site

Les Login/Password (FreeWifi et SFRWifi Public) sont à renseigner dans le fichier "info.plist" de l'application


----------



## KarimOSX (22 Février 2012)

Salut les geeks ! 

Vous savez qu'il existe une appli sur Windows pour se connecter automatiquement à SFR (sfrautoconnect.exe).
Quelqu'un saurait-il comment créer la même application pour OSX?

Je précise que cette application est très utile, elle permet de se connecter automatiquement sur les réseaux SFR Wifi et cela sans identifiant ou mots de passe.

Kirol à l'air de s'y connaître en création de logiciels ! 

FreeSFR est très pratique !

Merci


----------



## Azety (22 Février 2012)

vous m'expliquez l'intérêt d'avoir une application qui vous connecte au sfr ou free wifi, sachant qu'en ouvrant une page web vous avez le même résultat ?

SURTOUT, les applications envoient vos codes aux développeurs ... ou comment se faire gruger comme dans les années 90.


----------



## XAV31 (25 Février 2012)

@ Azety

Bonjour

comme dit plus haut :
- Ne pas avoir à saisir ses identifiants pour chaque fournisseur en hot spot. Oui, même s'il y a des codes pré-eregistrés par le navigateur c'est surtout pour éviter les codes.
- Ne pas avoir à chercher la meilleure connexion selon l'endroit, là peut-être que ça n'existe pas mais, une application qui sélectionnerait le meilleur débit (et connecterait sans codes).

Bon, peut-être que j'ai pas toutes les billes mais je ne comprends pas très bien l'intérêt de rentrer des codes pour un hotspot, c'est à dire un service privé-public !

C'est le problème de beaucoup de gens qui comme moi sont constamment en déplacement.

Internet était fait pour donner accès à l'information au plus grand nombre... au départ...

merci


----------



## Marcopsy (25 Février 2012)

J'utilise quotidiennement un hotspot SFR. Lors de la connexion le popup SFR surgissant ne me demande que mon mot de passe, l'Id étant mémorisé.

En revanche, si on shunte le popup pour aller directement dans le navigateur, la page hotspot neuf se charge. Là il est possible ede mémoriser mot de passe et identifiant dans le trousseau d'accès.


----------



## XAV31 (25 Février 2012)

???
alors je mé pas bien espliqué ?


----------



## Azety (26 Février 2012)

mouais. En attendant tes codes finissent sur une longue liste que le développeur fera tourner à ses amis ou vendra sur certains forums connus.
je préfère lancer une page web et avoir mes identifiants déjà enregistrer, j'ai juste à cliquer sur OK


----------



## Rhode (26 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu le meme problème que Rorold: Je me connecte au réseau SFR WiFi Public mais puis le navigateur n'affiche pas la page où entrer les identifiants. Après des heures de recherche, j'ai finalement trouvé la solution, à savoir ici: http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t343001.html Dans la configuration du réseau wifi (System Preferences > Network > Show:Airport > TCP/IP) des serveurs étaient indiqués dans la case "DNS Servers". J'ai effacé ca, redémarré, et puis voilà, la page pour entrer les identifiants s'affichait. Peut-etre cela est aussi la solution pour vous.


----------



## gusmoom (23 Septembre 2013)

Ca vient de me dépanner, merci !


----------

